# Nur mal zur Info...



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Halloa liebe WoW- Gemeinde,

ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet, weil ich mal wissen möchte, wie ihr das mit den Addons so handhabt.
Immer wenn ein Patch ansteht, fällt mir nämlich ganz extrem auf, wie wichtig es doch wohl für viele ist, dass die Addons schnellst möglich wieder laufen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr bedenklich.

Ich für meinen Teil nutze keine Addons, da ich finde (erschlagt mich jetzt nicht) das sie dem Cheaten sehr nahe kommen. Ok ist jetzt sehr drastisch formuliert.
Doch gebe ich zu bedenken, das sie doch erheblich der Spielvereinfachung dienen und ich meine das dies nicht im Sinne des Spieleerfinders ist.
Hinzu kommt, dass durch diese "Spielvereinfachung" oft zu der Diskussion angeregt wird, wie leicht doch WoW geworden ist.

Sicherlich ist WoW sehr leicht, wenn man sich dank seiner Addons beim Spielen die Fußnägel schneiden kann und zum "Onebutton- Drücker" mutiert.

Auch ist es sehr interessant zu sehen, dass wenn die Addons nicht laufen, sich doch bei manchen eine Art Hilflosigkeit einstellt, zum Beispiel beim Questen, dass man sich echt an den Kopf fassen muss.

Sicherlich werden Addons sehr häufig angepriesen und der Neueinsteiger vielleicht dazu verleitet sich gewisser Addons zu bedienen, doch ist das wirklich der richtige Weg, den man da einschlägt bzw. eingeschlagen hat?

Bin auf eure Statements gespannt und wünsche Euch einen angenehmen Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

OffTopic:

Ach ja, der neue Patch ist Spitze. Ein dickes GZ an Blizzard, dass nur mal nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (16. April 2009)

naja, ich sehe es nicht ganz so, ich sehe das alles als kleine helfer.
wenn es so bedenklich wäre, hätte Blizz es verboten


----------



## Akonos (16. April 2009)

die meisten addons die ich draufhab sind eh für mein UI. ansonsten halt die gildenpflichtraidaddons:

omen, decursive, bigwigs und ratingbuster


----------



## Akonos (16. April 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Kawock (16. April 2009)

Ich nutze einige Addons, aber viele sind auch Spielerei, auf die ich verzichten könnte. z.B. Bartender, cyCircled also die ganze UI Verschönerungen. 
Jedoch gehts nicht mehr ohne UnitFrames/Pitbull, Skada und Bagnon/Combuctor. Aber QuestHelper will ich auch nicht mehr missen (man hat sich leider zu sehr dran gewöhnt) , WoW an, Gehirn aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (16. April 2009)

das meiste meiner addons dient dazu, mir die sachen anders anzuordnern, oder: zb könnte ich ohne xperls 3d-avatare nicht mehr leben ^^
und omen, recount sind einfach praktisch fürs gruppenspiel


----------



## Lillyan (16. April 2009)

Das meiste sind für mich kleine optische Leckerbissen. Daher habe ich viele Addons, könnte aber wohl ohne sie genau so spielen.


----------



## The Future (16. April 2009)

Habe mehr von Addons drauf da ich von q heöper und solch änlichen addons nicht viel halte.

habe auch omen big wigs und little wigs allerdings nur damit der raid nicht jammert benutzen tu ich das eh nie und ich hatte auch noch nie die Aggro da ich durch ein bisschen überlegen weiss wievil ich ca. machen kann.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Akonos

Gildenpflichtraidaddons oO

Wieso gibt es sowas überhaupt? Bei uns in der Gilde ist so etwas schonmal gar keine Pflicht. Ich will Dich in keinem Falle angreifen, da ich weiß, dass es viele Gilden gibt, bei denen sowas Vorraussetzung ist.
Und trotzallem hat unsere Gilde auch schon etliches down.


----------



## Poloproll (16. April 2009)

Hiho,

interessant finde ich deinen Gedankengang weil es mir zumindest beim questen ähnlich geht. Ich finde questen geht auch ohne irgend ein addon wunderbar.
Allerdings könnte ich mir als Heiler nicht vorstellen eine Instanz ohne eine handvoll gewählter addons zu bestreiten.
Ich für meinen Teil reduziere mit den addons einfach die Zeit um eine Aktion durchzuführen.
Ein Beispiel: gänzlich ohne addons brauch ich um eine heilung an den mann/frau zu bringen mindestens zwei klicks bzw. tasen (falls ich das ziel schon im target habe nur einen). mit addons brauche ich, egal welches gruppenmitglied ich heilen möchte, immer nur einen klick/taste.
Das hat natürlich einen Zeitvorteil zur Folge, welchen ich für Movement und sonstige Dinge nutzen kann.

Ansonsten hab ich noch einige Addons die einfach meine Faulheit unterstützen z.b. eines für Taschen (eine große Tasche anstatt 5 einzelne).

Ich habe jetzt nur einen Aspekt der addons betrachtet (Zeitvorteil) es gibt sicherlich noch andere. Allgemein denke ich nicht das addons als cheat zu betrachten sind, dennoch muss man klar sagen, dass addons einem einen Vorteil bringen. Dennoch kann ich mir trotz addons während des spielens nicht die Nägel schneiden ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (16. April 2009)

Das einzige Addon, das ich wirklich brauche ist für mich eigentlich Necrosis, es ist kein wirklicher Eingriff in die Spielmechanik, es stellt mir nur verschiedene Buttons auf das UI, so spare ich mir unnötig viele Aktionsleisten einblenden zu müssen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. April 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> wenn es so bedenklich wäre, hätte Blizz es verboten



so sieht es aus... wenn blizz es nicht mehr will, schieben sie den addon entwicklern einen riegel vor. 

ich selber nutze auch nur die wichtigen, die man als priest (heiler) halt so braucht. dann habe ich minimal noch was an meinem interface gemacht, aber nur ganz minimal, frames und gruppenanzeige. standart sind die actionbars bei mir noch. ich brauche nicht so ein imba selbsgebasteltes interface.

aber so, oder so. jeder handhabt es anders.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. April 2009)

Schade ist nur das man als Heiler im Raid so gut wir gar nicht ohne auskommt.

alles in allem hab ich ca 10wichtige Addons fürs Raiden und ca 20 mit denen ich auch ohne auskommen würde


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (16. April 2009)

Ich habe zwar laut Anzeige ein paar Addons zu viel nur dienen diese zum größten Teil dem Ui und der Action Bar Verwaltung. Chat Addons ala WIM. und halt standard Addons Omen, Recount, DBM, Decursive. Kann also deine Meinung nicht ganz Teilen. 
Wenn du sagst du spielst gänzlich ohne Addons ist das zwar schön für dich aber schlecht für die Gruppe meiner Meinung nach. 

Wenn du nicht kontrollieren kannst wieviel dir noch fehlt bis du die Aggro vom Tank geballert hast und dich nicht reduzieren kannst, 
kannst du dadurch auch ganz schnell mal im Dreck liegen und schlimmstenfalls einen Wipe auslösen und das aus purer Ignoranz Addons gegenüber.


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2009)

ich habe 4 addons wobei ich eigentlich nur eines wichtig finde^^

das einzige was addons machen ist das spiel zu verlangsahmen und etwa 90% der addons dienen dazu es den spielern zu vereinfachen, leider gibt es addons die die spieler so verwöhnen das sie ohne gar nicht mehr spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (16. April 2009)

also ich hab nur ein AddOn und zwar den Cartographer^^
wenn ich mal bei einer q richtig verzweifle, kann ich schnell auf buffed die koordinaten sehen und weiter gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (16. April 2009)

hauptsächlich zum interfaceverändern.
angefangen hats mit bartender. hatte einfach zuwnige leisten auf dem bildschirm. dann wurde die minimap verschoben, dann die hp und mana-leisten.
und antürlich omen, recount

ohne addons komme ich nicht klar, allerdings nur weil cih dann immer die minimap suche und meine leisten nicht wiederfinde, da alles wo anders ist. sonst kann ich gut drauf verzichten.

was das thema cheaten angeht. es sind vereinfachungen keine tricks oder sonstiges.


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. April 2009)

Ich könnte vermutlich auch ohne Addons auskommen - man gewöhnt sich an alles. Die meisten hat mir mein Freund draufgespielt, und viele sind eher fürs UI und zum Faulheit unterstützen wie fürs Taschenverwalten. Und ohne Questhelper würd ich vermutlich noch immer in den Geisterlanden rumgeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte am Anfang große Orientierungsschwierigkeiten da war der echt eine Erlösung. 
Fürs Heilen find ich so manches Addon auch geschickt. 

Pflichtaddons für den Raid: ja gibt es in unserer Gilde auch, beschränkt sich auf Omen, OrA und DBM. Und über die DBM war ich dann doch recht froh, weil ich es bei SArth zB geschafft hab in 4/5 Fällen in der Flammenwand zu stehen.


----------



## b00noMat (16. April 2009)

HeHe...
hab gestern auch anfangs bemerkt, dass ich ein wenig orientierungslos durch die gegend rannte ohne questhelper oder carbonite^^
Nach einer Weile hatte ich mich aber wieder dran gewöhnt. 
Das manche leute ohne addons nicht zurechtkommen (questen) ist wirklich mist. 
Bzgl des UI habe ich da allerdings vollstes Verständnis. Das standard interface von blizzard ist mir nicht anpassungsfähig genug.
Ich will mein chatfenster gerne ganz links unten und mein omen ganz rechts unten habn, was nur geht wenn man das standard UI extrem runterskaliert.
Also wech damit, bartender, btex und autobar druff... einrichten und feddich.
Das wären dann
- bartender
- btex
- autobar
- omen
- omnicc
- healbot
- sexymap
- auctioneer
- atlasloot enh.
- atlas
- titanpanel
- carbonite (nur weil die map geiler ist ... ehrlich ;-)
- xPerl oder Pitbull (bei raids wichtig)
- Penismeter Recount ^^
- Rating Buster

Das wars dann auch schon (lol ich bin addonsüchtig)
LG


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@ Poloproll

Du hast den Aspekt des Zeitvorteils angesprochen und aus der Sicht eines Heilers berichtet. Gut ich spiele selbst eine Healklasse. 

Habe da ein Beispiel:Gifte. Es gibt ja Addons, bei denen man mit einem Klick die komplette Gruppe "entgiften" kann.
Siehst du, bei mir ist es so, ich merke förmlich wie das Adrenalin in mir hoch schießt, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich (weil ich jeden einzeln anwählen muss, um ihn zu "entgiften") noch den nächsten Heal  rausbekomme, verstehst du was ich meine. (Azjol ist zB. ein gutes Beispiel für so ne "Adrenalininstanz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und dadurch gab es auch schon oft mal nen Wipe, wenn ich einfach zu langsam war und dies wiederum ist ganz klar der vorgegebene Schwierigkeitsgrad von Blizzard.

Ich meine, warum kommen denn so oft die Diskussionen auf, warum WoW so leicht geworden ist?


----------



## Sethia (16. April 2009)

Die vielen Zusätze/Helferlein wie Auctioneer, DeadlyBossMods, eePanels, Omen, Skada, FuBar, MobMap, SexyMap, Bartender, UnitFrames, Fish, Grid, Clique etc. etc. möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Oråkel1 (16. April 2009)

Moin erstmal

Ich denke, viele Leute haben addons drauf, weil es für sie das UI übersichtlicher macht (zu denen zähle ich mich) - als Beispiel nenn ich hier mal Bartender oder Bagnon.
Einige Addons sid natürlich auch dazu dienlich einem das Leben leichter/ungefährlicher zu machen. Zu nennen sei hier zum Beispiel Omen. Dies betrachtet Blizz nicht als cheaten, sondern als gute Idee, auf die sie nicht gekommen sind. Viele UI-Änderungen die Blizz vorgenommen hat basieren ursprünglich auf Addons wie zum Beispiel MyClock oder Quickloot (kennt die noch einer?) - oder auch das Threadmeter, das Blizz versucht hat zu basteln oder der ingame-Voicechat.
Du siehst also, Vieles wird selbst von den Entwicklern als praktisch und/odder notwendig angesehen.

In diesem Sinne
  Bis denne!


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Ok, danke Euch schonmal für die vielen vorallem ausschließlich sachlichen Antworten, was ja leider nur noch selten im Forum vorkommt.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (16. April 2009)

gebe natsumee recht, ich habe mein addonkonsum sehr zurück gefahren und muss sagen bin zufrieden. nutze zur zeit nur ca 3-4 addons: omen, recount, atlasloot und questhelper.


----------



## Morcan (16. April 2009)

Das sind alle Addons, die ich momentan benutze. Wobei Auctioneer grundsätzlich nur auf dem Bankchar aktiviert ist.
Natürlich kann man ohne viele davon spielen, aber wenn man Level 80 erreicht und nichtmehr viel zu tun hat, ist es eigentlich egal...

[attachment=7306:Addons.JPG]


----------



## Secondsight (16. April 2009)

@TE

leider differenzierst du nicht und somit ist deine Aussage leider falsch das Addons cheats nahe kommen.
Recht gebe ich dir das es Peinlich ist das manche Spieler nicht mehr ohne Addons wie Quest Helper etc. Questen können.
Allerdings finde ich wie oben beschrieben das du alles stark Verallgemeinerst! Was ist z.B an Texturen ein cheat?
Gewisse Addons sind nur dazu da, Texturen zu verändern dadurch wird aber nur in seltenen fällen die Spiel effizients gesteigert da es im Prinzip egal ist ob meine Minimap rosa, grün oder Classic ist. Oder Unit Frames die ein 3d Portrait der Köpfe deiner Mitspieler Visualisiert ist weder Spielerleichterung noch cheat.

Ziel eines Addons ist in der Regel die Benutzeroberfläche nach seinen vorlieben zu modifizieren.
Eine wirkliche vereinfachung wie früher Decursive etc. gibt es kaum noch. Ausnahmen hierbei natürlich fast alle Quest Addons.

Ein einknopf Addon wie du es beschreibst gibt es legal meines Wissens auch nicht.

Ein Beispiel zum schluss: Healbot
Original Grp frame ähnlicher Aufbau nur ohne pics und unnötigen Texturen.
Dient dazu Per rechtsklick linksklick mittelklick mit und ohne alt oder eine adnere Taste zauber auf ein Ziel zu wirken. Kurz gesagt man bindet die Tasten mit Zauber. 
Da ich ein Spieler bin der mit der Tastatur Spiel also mit 123456789 etc. und die Maus meistens nur zum anvisieren benutze hat dieses Addon für mich keine erleichterung im Gegenteil man muss sich auch noch mühsam die Key-bindings merken.
Hier sieht man schon wieder das die meisten Addons nur zur Personalisierung der Benutzeroberfläche dienen hierbei gibt man jedem Spieler die möglichkeit sein Interface anzupassen.



Mfg 
Second


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. April 2009)

Übersichtlichkeit spielt eine große Rolle!

kgpanels als Hintergrund für die Leisten, Bartender zum positionieren, und Buttonfacade geben den Buttons ein individuelles aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bagnon oder ArcInventory damit man alle Taschen zusammengefasst angezeigt bekommt und vielleicht noch TitanPanel damit man die Stats immer vor Augen hat (Haltbarkeit der Rüssi, Latenz, FPS, Uhrzeit). Dann vielleicht noch SexyMap zum Positionieren der Karte. Statt XPerl oder AEFrames kann man noch PitBull verwenden - wenn mans dann übersichtlich haben will.

Recount dient nicht nur als Phallusvergleich. Wenn dir jemand sagt du machst zu wenig Schaden, nimmst du das dann einfach so hin?
Ich weiß schon ganz gerne wieviel Schaden (/DPS) ich als DD mache.


----------



## Aeredan (16. April 2009)

Ich hab einige Addons drauf, vieles für UI-Verschönerung.
Addons die mich als Heiler unterstützen, wie Grid+Clique sind fast unverzichtbar. Ich denke zwar schon das ich zumindest in 5er Gruppen auch ohne diese Addons heilen kann aber spätestens in 25er Raids wird es sicher schwierig. 

Der Grund warum ich solche AddOns gerne nutze ist ganz einfach der, dass ich damit einen wesentlichen größere Übersicht über den gesamten Raid habe und ich beweglicher bin


----------



## Pcasso (16. April 2009)

es gibt für mich als priesterheiler exakt ZWEI addons die ich brauche ....

zum einen Decursive und Deadly Boss Mods


alles andere ist für mich überflüssig...


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Secondsight

Ich gebe Dir recht, hätte es besser Begrenzen müssen. Ich meinte vorallem die Addons, die das Spiel vereinfachen, und nicht das Aussehen des Interface zb. verändern.

Mir fällt zum Beispiel noch Recount etc. ein. Gebe es diesen ganzen "DPS- Wahn", wenn es solche Addons nicht geben würde? Ich möchte nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen und keinen Angreifen, der in irgend einer Art Addons nutzt.


----------



## Shaniya (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Habe da ein Beispiel:Gifte. Es gibt ja Addons, bei denen man mit einem Klick die komplette Gruppe "entgiften" kann.



Mit welchen Addon soll das denn gehen? Wenn du Decursive meinst, dann muss man damit auch jeden Spieler einzeln entgiften. Außer du bist Schamane.


----------



## Starfros (16. April 2009)

Finde es nur lustig bei Leuten wo ich weiss das sie Questhelper und oder Mobmap drauf haben ,dennoch im TS oder per wisper  fragen wo welche Quest zu machen ist. 
Da ist schon richtig angebracht zu sagen lerne Lesen mein Junge !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poloproll (16. April 2009)

Ja wenn man ordentlich diskutieren will ist es schon sinnvoll ein gewisse Sachlichkeit an den Tag zu legen.

Mit dem Adrenalin gebe ich dir völlig recht. Es macht spass zu sehen, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft. Und es ist ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man nach mehreren Versuchen einen Boss gelegt bekommt.
Allerdings wenn Blizzard den Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch halten möchte finde ich, dass dann einige addons schlichtweg verboten werden müssen. Ich erinnere mich da an den "healbot" der selbständig den richtigen Rang einer Heilung gewählt hat um Mana zu sparen. Daraufhin wurde dieses addon verboten.
Natürlich ist es schwer einen Teil zu verbieten und einen Teil (z.B. UI addons) weiterhin zu erlauben.
Da es seitens Blizzard allerdings momentan kaum Einschränkungen bezüglich irgend welcher addons gibt interpretiere ich das so, dass es Blizz ziemlich egal ist wieviele kleine Helferchen die Spieler einsetzen. Man kann es aber auch so sehen, dass Blizzard absichtlich keine Einschränkungen macht, um die MASSE der Spieler bei Stange zu halten -> was im Endeffekt ja Umastz bedeutet. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@ Poloproll

100% /sign


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Shaniya

Wie schon erwähnt, ich nutze keine Addons, deswegen kann ich Dir auch nicht mit einem Namen dienen. Ich habe nur davon gehört, dass es solch ein Addon gibt.


----------



## Chaniqua (16. April 2009)

Zu behaupten dass es Cheaten ist wenn man addons nutzt find ich ziemlich übertrieben.

Ich nutzte viele Addons, geb ich zu, aber es sind Raid oder halt Interface Veränderungen.  Finde keines der Addon ist ein Cheat und ich denke wenns cheaten wäre, würde Blizzard schon einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Addon-Frage eine Frage des Geschmackes!
Anders gesagt: Beim Autokauf kann ich den Dacia Logan nehmen ..oder ich wähle den Mercedes SLK... 

Von A nach B komm ich mit beiden Varianten...Nur ich hab halt gern ein bissel Komfort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso, ich nutze 5 Addons^^


----------



## Hasal (16. April 2009)

Ich zähl mich mal zu den 1-5. obwohl ich glaube mehr hab. 
Ich versuche jedenfalls weniger Addons zu benutzen, da erstens meine Computerleistung in den Arsch geht. Zweitens wird es mit zuviel Addons meiner Meinung nach unübersichtlich. Außerdem muss man soviel einstellen, damit alles passt und wenn man dann mal WoW neumachen muss wiederholt sich das ganze nur unnötig.

Ich bin mit dem WoW Interface zufrieden und ich denke mit einigen weniger besser zurecht. 

Ohne Addons denke ich wird es heutzutage schwierig, da sich Blizzard auch den Spielweisen der Spieler anpasst und somit zB mehr in Richtung Aggro arbeitet (Omen, etc).


----------



## Mäuserich (16. April 2009)

Ich selbst nutze sehr viele Addons, jedoch dienen davon nur wenige direkt der Spielvereinfachung. Sehr wichtig sind mir solche Sachen wie Bagnon oder Bartender die das Interface aus meiner persönlichen Sicht übersichtlicher und schöner gestalten.

Vor kurzem hatte ich noch Big Wigs drauf, hatte es aber wegen Addonkoflikten vorübergehend deaktiviert und dabei überrascht festgestellt das ich ohne genau so gut, wenn nicht teilweise sogar besser auskomme weil ich mehr Übersicht habe (vor allem da die meisten Bosse ihre Fähigkeiten ja grosspurig ankündigen, z.B. "Anub'Rhekan beginnt einen Schwarm Insekten heraufzubeschwören" als Schlachtzugswarnung). Wenn mein Raid es mir nicht vorschreibt werde ich es auch weiterhin deaktiviert lassen.

Unverzichtbar ist für mich Grid weil Blizzard meiner Meinung nach echt geschlampt hat wenn es um die Darstellung von 25 Mann und mehr im Schlachtzug geht.

Was wohl eindeutig eine richtige Erleichterung ist (und somit wohl als Cheat verstanden werden könnte) ist MobMap. Ich muss mich hier wohl outen: ich bin Quest-Text-Wegklicker! Mich interessiert die Story und das drumherum nicht die Bohne, ich will nur wissen wo ich meinen Auftrag zu erfüllen habe und da hilft mir MobMap nicht unnötig Zeit zu verschwenden.



Seawater schrieb:


> Doch gebe ich zu bedenken, das sie doch erheblich der Spielvereinfachung dienen und ich meine das dies nicht im Sinne des Spieleerfinders ist.



Doch es ist im Sinne des Spielerfinders denn sonst würde Blizzard Addon-Schreibern keine Schnittstelle geben zum implementieren geben. Ausserdem hat Blizzard in den letzten Patches häufiger Addon-Schreibern noch genauere Daten zur Verfügung gestellt damit die Addons noch besser funktionieren (z.B. das überarbeitete Kampflog das genauere Dates ausgibt was Omen erheblich präziser gemacht hat). Und zu guter letzt nicht zu vergessen: Blizzard geht mittlerweile offiziell davon aus das Spieler Addons nutzen und berücksichtigt das beim Encounter-Design.


----------



## Sethia (16. April 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Anders gesagt: Beim Autokauf kann ich den Dacia Logan nehmen ..oder ich wähle den Mercedes SLK...
> 
> Von A nach B komm ich mit beiden Varianten...Nur ich hab halt gern ein bissel Komfort



Ja, du hast zum einen den Komfort und dann noch ne billige Karre.. schon geil so nen Dacia. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry für ot.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Chaniqua

Ich habe es überspitzt formuliert mit dem cheaten, was ich aber auch dazu geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (16. April 2009)

Naja...Es gibt AddOns die auf unserem Server so ziemlich Pflicht für alle sind die raiden wollen.
Omen
BigWigs o. DBM
als Beispiel.
warum?Weil es komischerweise immernoch sehr viele Leute schaffen trotz Omen Aggro zu ziehen oder beim 100x Satarion immernoch nicht rallen wann die Wellen kommen.

Als Raidleiter will ich die garnicht missen. so sehe ich mit Big Brother wer mal wieder in einem Gildenraid das buffFood & Flasks unterschlägt etc.
Dass der Mage den wir rnd mitnehmen zu blöd ist seinen Char zu spielen weil er trotz ausreichendem Equip im dmg unter dem Palatank liegt(recount)
Ich die targets schneller wechseln kann falls mal etwas schief läuft anstatt den gegner anklicken, rechte maustaste, schlachtzugsymbole, totenkopf

Weiterhin hab ich nach 2-3 Jahren die Standart UI von Blizzard satt und bastel mir mit Hilfe von AddOns einfach eine andere.
(Spartan UI, CT Buffmod, XPerl, Fubar)

Questhelper nutze ich auch nur eher aus dem Grund, dass ich beim nun bald 4. 80er nicht mehr weiß welche Qs ich vor Monaten im Fjord gemacht hab & nicht wirklich Freude daran finde den text zum 4. Mal zu lesen.


----------



## Gnarak (16. April 2009)

Moinsen,

Omen , Xpearl und ein BossMod wie DB. 

Aber wie gestern gesehen ... peinlich .... ohne Questhelper und Konsorten kommen einige wirklich nicht mehr klar ( /2 war gestern überfüllt mit " wo finde ich ....." und "wo bleibt das Update für QH für die Turnierquesten"). 

Da bräuchte es dann eine "Questpet", dem man seine Questen übergiebt und nur noch auf Folgen geht bis das Questpet wieder mit abgeschlossener Quest vorm Questgeber steht. Also ran Blizzard .. muss bis 3.2.0 fertig programmiert sein (15000G)!


----------



## Smeal (16. April 2009)

ich nutze viel mehr als 10 Addons,aber kann auch ohne spielen, deshalb dumme auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Signorum (16. April 2009)

Die meisten addons die ich nutze sind mehr Kosmetik, Cartographer, Arkinventory oder outfitter
Dann gibts ein paar die in einem Raid erwartet werden, z.B. Bigwings oder Omen (wobei wenn mir als Tank ein DD die Aggro klaut kann er sie auch gerne behalten). Questhelper hab ich mir für meine Twinks geholt und benutze es auch nur da, neue Quest sind interresanter wenn man keine Pfeil hat der gleich einen zum Ziel führt.

Leben könnte ich ohne die Dinge auch, besonderes wenn Blizz mit der Zeit Funktionen der Addons ins Spiel integriet (aktuell Outfitter und Omen)


----------



## Mitzy (16. April 2009)

Ich nutz keine AddOns, ich wollte das Spiel selber spielen- nicht die AddOns spielen lassen.
DBM habe ich auch nicht mehr, um zumindest ein wenig "Oh mist, was ist denn da los"- Effekte zu haben, und nicht zu sehen "Ok, 2 Sekunden zu den Eisgräbern... So, da sind sie, heilen".
Grid, PallyPower, Healbot- oder wie sie alle heißen... Nein, einfach nur langweilig. Wer´s damit macht, ist ja nich schlimm, ich persönlich finde es öde.

Im Prinzip kann man nichts gegen AddOns sagen, wobei ich die "Quest AddOns" einfach nur dumm finde. Ich lese "Westen von xy"- wenn ich´s nicht finde, schaue ich (gebe ich zu) bei buffed nach- aber sonst nix. Wenn ich mir aber antun muss, dass manche eine Quest (Beispiel von Cromie, oder wie sie heißt, im Wyrmruhtempel) und dann das AddOn zeigt, dass sie in den östlichen Pestländern ist... Und Leute ernsthaft dahingehen, um die Quest abzugeben... AUA, verdammt, wie weh muss das tun.

DBM hat, soweit ich das gehört habe, den whisp irgendwie blockiert, oder so- meinte wer zumindest... AddOns machen einiges leichter- aber können auch viele schöne Fehlermeldungen geben.
ICh weiß noch... Damals... Decursive wurde "verhindert" bzw. die alte Nutzung ging nich mehr... Wie sie alle in MC schrien, sie können nicht mehr decursen, weil Decursive ja nimmer geht- ach fand ich das damals lustig..


----------



## noidic (16. April 2009)

Neben den "Plichtaddons" der Gilde (die üblichen Verdächtigen halt) möchte ich ungern auf ForteXorcist verzichten und die Unitframes mag ich an ihrer normalen Position auch nicht. Wenns sein muss komme ich allerdings auch ohne die Dinger zurecht, wobei ohne ForteXorcist (alternativ Dotimer, ClassTimer o.ä.) mein Damage doch einbricht weil die Dots zu früh oder zu spät neu gesetzt werden...


----------



## callahan123 (16. April 2009)

Einige scheinen das Thema dieses Threads nicht verstanden zu haben. Jeder zweite sagt, er hätte nur die Addons die er braucht. - Genau das ist ja eben nicht so. Wenn man herausfordernd spielen will, braucht man kein Addon. 

Das Spiel wird als zu leicht empfunden. Das hat auch mit den Vereinfachungen der Addons zu tun. Boss Modes z. B. sagen die klar an, wann der nächste böse Ausraster vom Boss kommt. Ohne diese Ansage wirds schwieriger - herausfordernder. Man BRAUCHT das aber nicht.

Genauso Omen - klar ist es sehr praktisch und schützt vor so manchem Whipe. Ist aber eine klare Vereinfachung des Gruppenspiels.

Andere Addons wiederum wie Recount sind in meinen Augen nicht verkehrt. Sie vereinfachen nichts, haben keinen Einfluss auf die Spielmechanik und geben nur einen Überblick über die Leistung der Gruppe und einzelner Spieler ab, was mich persönlich sehr interessiert.

Ich persönlich verwende auch Addons, welche vereinfachend wirken - ich gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Leuten, die das Spiel als zu einfach betrachten.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@callahan

Danke, Du hast mich verstanden!!!


----------



## Mäuserich (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Mir fällt zum Beispiel noch Recount etc. ein. Gebe es diesen ganzen "DPS- Wahn", wenn es solche Addons nicht geben würde? Ich möchte nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen und keinen Angreifen, der in irgend einer Art Addons nutzt.



Ich mag den DPS-Wahn, früher mussten Tanks X % HP und Heiler X Heilbonus vorzeigen können die im Standard-Char Fenster abgelesen wurden, jetzt werden auch die DDs gefordert, hat aber auch was mit meiner Schadensfreude als Heiler zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (16. April 2009)

Guten MOrgen,

Addons finde ich grundsätzlich ja ganz gut solange es keine Addons wie Questhelper und DMG Meter sind und keinen sonstigen vorteil verschaffen.

Ich nutze  Addon´s für das Questlog für das Berufefenster natürlich noch eins für die ingame MAil, eins für Taschen und für die Weltkarte auch noch ein Also alles Addons die das ganze Übersichtlicher machen, früher wars ein wenig mehr aber Blizz hat da ja pö a pö Nachgebessert.


----------



## Darussios (16. April 2009)

Ich hab 5-10 Addons eben die Pflichtaddons wie Omen und Recount und dann noch Sachen für mich.
Aber es sind Spielvereinfachungen. Es kommt in keiner weiße dem Cheaten gleich. 
Außerdem sind die Addons sehr wohl im Sinne der Entwickler sonst hätten sie nie die Möglichkeit eingebaut, legal welche zu benutzen und vorallem würden sie dann auch nicht regelmäßig Sachen ins Spiel integrieren, die ursprünglich nur Addons bieten konnten.

Das man jetzt Punkte planmäßig aber nicht wirkfähig jetzt verteilen kann, kommt vom Addon Talented.
Der Equipmanager, den Blizzard plant kommt von Outfitter& ClosetGnome
Das ganze lfg/lfm-Tool hatte auch einen Addonurvater, kenne nur den Namen des Addons nicht.
Der Kalender-> Group Calendar.

Gibt bestimmt noch viel mehr Sachen, die sich Blizzard für WoW von Addons abgekuckt hat.

Mfg


----------



## valibaba (16. April 2009)

Wenn man solche zuviele hilfestellungen an hat, dann ist es für mich kein Wunder, dass alles zueinfach wird hahahaha
Nehmen wir mal als beispel der Questhelper oder ähnliches... Zu classic zeiten musste man noch nachfragen, lesen oder suchen bis gefunden nebenbei auch noch n guten Orientierungssinn (wo war gerde nochmal westen? ^^)... heute gilt Questhelper an, gehirn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau leich siehts bei Raids aus... hatte man früher noch in ner Klickorgie und Massenwipes bei jedem Boss weil man nicht genau wusste wann und was der castet ist es heute ein kinderspiel mit all diesen addons. Auch blizz selber hat viele hilfen integriert, welche dazu da sind, das spiel zu vereinfachen.
Macht mal alle addons aus und geht naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spass beim wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> das sie dem Cheaten sehr nahe kommen. Ok ist jetzt sehr drastisch formuliert.
> Doch gebe ich zu bedenken, das sie doch erheblich der Spielvereinfachung dienen und ich meine das dies nicht im Sinne des Spieleerfinders ist.



Addons haben nichts mit Cheaten zu tun, sie unterstützen das Gameplay. Und wenn sie nicht im Sinne des Spieleerfinders wären, würde dieser Addons wohl kaum unterstützen und als Anregung für eigene Features ansehen.


----------



## Ceilyn (16. April 2009)

ich weiss gar nicht wieviele addons ich in etwa auf der platte habe. aber da mein main healer ist, macht es einfach ungemein praktischer.. 
jedes mal durch 25 leute zu klicken und dann noch den spell zu suchen mit dem ich ihn entfluchen kann ist nervig. auch heilen selbst ist einfach angenehmer.. 

ich hab in classic komplett ohne addons gespielt und in bc mit 2-3 .. inzwischen finden sich immer mehr dinger auf meiner platte.. wie mobmap.. recount, sexy map.. sachen die man teilweise braucht und teilweise net ^^ 
aber mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakchan (16. April 2009)

Recount, Omen und AtlasLoot, das wars dann aber auch. 
Omen auch nur ums in 2 von 100 Kämpfen mal an zu schalten, auf 80 sollte man es als DD eigtl. schon raus haben was man machen kann und was nicht damit man keine Aggro zieht^^
Recount find ich recht praktisch zur Selbstkontrolle (dps nach umskillen, neuem Equip usw.).
Vom Questhelper halt ich nicht viel, zumindest nicht wenn man ihn exzessiv nutzt. Bin problemlos durch ganz Nordend gekommen und wer ohne Q-Helper aufgeschmissen ist, tut mir schon fast leid. 99% aller Q-Texte sind einfach zu verstehen (überfliegen oder nur den zusammen gefassten Teil lesen reicht meistens). Mir geht einfach zu viel vom Spiel verloren wenn ich stur nem Pfeil nach renne.


----------



## Cali75 (16. April 2009)

Die Frage ist, warum sollen Adds wie Recount, Auctioneer, WIM, Call of Elements (wie mein Schami hat) und div. Buff-Adds dem Cheaten nahe kommen?

Ich habe mehrere Chars - verschiedene Klassen - und daher auch klassenspezifische Addons (wie Necrosis, Call of Elements usw.) Da geht die Add-Liste gleich schnell nach oben. Bisher hab ich auch Carbonite genutzt - aber wie Cheaten fühlt sich auch das nicht an.

Außerdem: Blizz lässt es zu, es unterstützt dich beim spielen und gaaaanz wichtig: du musst es ja nicht nutzen!


----------



## jay390 (16. April 2009)

Die einzigen 2 Addons die ich nutze sind: Atlas Loot und Recount. Die anderen brauch ich nicht. Boss Mods z.B. is ja auch schon standartmäßig drin, Omen brauch ich auch nicht. Als halbwegs geübter DD weiß man wieviel man machen kann, bis man aggro hat, und nebenbei hat blizz ja auch ein eingebautes Omen.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass das irgendwas mit cheaten, usw zu tun hat. Macht halt das Leben vermeindlich einfacher.

@Mitzy. Muss ich dir recht  geben. Gestern z.B. war der Icecrown Chat voll mit Leuten die wissen wollten wo man die quest xy denn nun findet. Ich dagegen bin einfach zum Turnier und hab halt die Texte gelesen. Wenn ich mal was nicht finde gugg ich halt auf Buffed, da brauch ich keinen Questhelper. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Addons sind zwar nett, aber man kann sehr gut ohne sie leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najtan (16. April 2009)

hi,

muss sagen das die Addons die ich benutzte auch nur was fürs auge sind! atlas enh. is spitzte man weis ich welche ini man gehn mus um sein equip best möglichst zu verbessern!
recount is für einen DD geil weil er weis wo er steht, was er falsch macht wenn ein gleich euquipter dd 500 dps mehr fährt usw :-D
das einzige was ich hab wo man sagen kann "naja, das erleichter das spiel schon ganz schön!" is Decursive! aber es macht einfach nur dne ablauf schneller den brauch um jemanden einen debuff zu entfernen!
die pflichtaddons für raids gibts bei uns der gilde nicht die abläufe der derzeitigen bosse sind allen mehr als bekannt und funktionieren im schlaf...

fazit Addons verschöner wow und machen es etwas chilliger man brauch nicht so verkrampft auf sachen achten :-D
wow wird so relaxter is doch super:-D


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Jetzt nochmal an alle, die sich so an dem Wort Cheaten aufhängen.Ich habe das Wort *Cheaten* benutzt, um es *überspitzt* auszudrücken. Und das die Addons die das Intreface verändern, nichts damit zu tun haben, sollte doch jedem klar denkenden Mensch auffallen und erkenntlich sein.


----------



## Ginkohana (16. April 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Einige scheinen das Thema dieses Threads nicht verstanden zu haben. Jeder zweite sagt, er hätte nur die Addons die er braucht. - Genau das ist ja eben nicht so. Wenn man herausfordernd spielen will, braucht man kein Addon.
> 
> Das Spiel wird als zu leicht empfunden. Das hat auch mit den Vereinfachungen der Addons zu tun. Boss Modes z. B. sagen die klar an, wann der nächste böse Ausraster vom Boss kommt. Ohne diese Ansage wirds schwieriger - herausfordernder. Man BRAUCHT das aber nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe keine Herrausforderung darin, dauernd bei z.B. Satharion zu wipen weil manche Leute zu dumm sind die Wellen zu sehen, dass ist vielleicht für die herrausfordernd aber für mich reine Zeitverschwendung.
Genauso verhält es sich mit Omen...wie offt scheiterte Sat 3D bei uns wegen einem Vollklops von Mage der sich weigerte omen zu nutzen und dauernd den Tank die Aggro nahm.(eins muss man ihm lassen Schaden konnte er machen war aber zu dumm zu pausieren oder Eisblock zu machen) das ist keine Herrausforderung wenn 23 Leute wipen nur weil einer zu stur ist.


@Auswahlmöglichkeiten

ich hab 104 und Gestern trotz ausgeschalteten AddOns gespielt, was soll ich auswählen? cO


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Ginkohana

Ich hoffe Du beziehst das auf RandomGrp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (16. April 2009)

Ein paar Addons sind ok, aber man darf es einfach nicht überteiben.
Sowas ist der Horror, wenn man Interface von Guild Wars gewöhnt ist!

WoW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guild Wars:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:
In Guild Wars gibt es keine Möglichkeit Addons zu benutzen.



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> @Shaniya
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, ich nutze keine Addons, deswegen kann ich Dir auch nicht mit einem Namen dienen. Ich habe nur davon gehört, dass es solch ein Addon gibt.




Dann würd ich sagen, das es das nicht gibt! Wie gesagt, es gibt Decursive, aber da muß man auch jeden einzeln entgiften, allerdings muss man die Spieler vorher nicht ins target nehmen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Naja, wie gesagt, nochmals Danke für die vielen sachlichen Antworten. Das Ergebnis der Umfrage bisher, überrascht mich ein wenig, aber dafür war sie ja da, um aufzudecken.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@shaniya

Das kann sein, dann war es das mit dem target. Hast recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. April 2009)

Es kommt wohl auch stark auf die Klasse an die man spielt.
Als Druidenheiler, der auf 2-3 Gruppen im 25er aufpassen muss, ist es fast unmöglich ohne eine Art Gridartiges Addon zu spielen. 
Jaja ich weiß man kann die Leute auch einzeln rausziehen ^^, aber man muss sich das Leben nicht unnötig komplziert machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (16. April 2009)

Es soll auch Leute geben die versuchen mit nem 18-Tonnen-Muldenkipper in der Kölner Altstadt einzuparken, da das ne grössere Herausforderung darstellt als nen Mini mit Parkhilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche meine Ziele meist unkompliziert, schnell und ohne vermeidare Fehler zu erreichen... und wenn mir AddOns wie Grid und Clique dabei helfen... warum nicht? Mit cheaten hat es jedenfalls nichts zu tun.

Aber gut, jeder wie er mag... ich mag so nen 18-Tonnen-Muldenkipper net so wirklich.


----------



## exodit (16. April 2009)

vorm maximal-level braucht man eigentlich kein addon ... und eigentlich ... nunja da hab ichse auch nur benutzt, weil ich sonst fast immer im übrtragenen sinne über ts erschlagen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... es ging auch ohne ... man muss dem tank nur zeit lassen und ein bischen aufpassen als dd , mehr nicht ... aber mitlerweile ist wow auch kein spiel mehr , sondern eher arbeit ,bei der man nicht mehr denken muss  sondern einfach nur noch seine zwei knöpfe drückt und schaut und versucht die aggro so zu balancieren ,dass man trotzdem noch im p.e.n.i.s.-meter oben mit dabei ist ... das ist eigentlich das dämlichste add-on, oder? ich weiß nicht dmg-rate sagt doch nur bei bosskämpfen wirklich was aus, ansonsten kommts halt auf die klasse an.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Hitzedrachen

Das WoW Interface ist Hammer! Hab köstlich gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. April 2009)

Ich hab nur die AddOns, die von der Raidleitung verschrieben wurden ..

Davor hab ich komplett ohne gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@ Sethia

Hab mal ne Frage: Findest Du WoW zu leicht?


----------



## Forderz (16. April 2009)

Ich benutze nur sehr wenige AddOns:

Omen, DBM, Carbonite, RuneWatch (wenn ich DK spiele)

mehr brauch ich als DD eig nicht

und das "Wer-hat-den-Längsten"-Meter hab ich natürlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (16. April 2009)

*Vielleicht offtopic, aber vielleicht auch nicht: Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man ohne Addons im 25er raid heilt?*

Gibt es von WoW ein aktivierbares Interface oder ne Tastenkombi (oder würde da zB auch die V-Taste reichen?) womit man sich alle 25 Leute einblenden lassen kann um deren HP Stand und Vergiftungen etc zu erkennen? Vielleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht (oder die Standardfunktion vor lauter Addons nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ich selbst nutze nur das nötigste: Omen, Recount, Grid, Cartographer und Mobmap (letzteres auch nur, weil's beim Twinken schneller geht, das erste Mal leveln hab ich auch ohne gemacht).


----------



## Ginkohana (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> @Ginkohana
> 
> Ich hoffe Du beziehst das auf RandomGrp.
> 
> ...




Sat ohne Drakes bezieht sich auf Rnd
Sat 3D leider nicht.. -.- Naja Vergangenheitsform wurde nicht ohne Grund benutzt.^^"

Ich stimme den leuten zu wenn sie sagen, dass AddOns vor erreichen der Maximalstufe nicht nötig sind (vorrausgesetzt man geht bis Erreichen der Maximalstufe keine raids)
Aber beim twinken ist das Spielen ohne AddOns nicht mehr spaßfördernd.
Man weiß, dass man z.B. das Schlingendornthal nun bereits zum 6. mal betritt innerhalb von knappen 3 Jahren und obwohl man weiß, dass man besagte Quest nun schon zum 6. mal macht kann man sich aufs verrecken nicht daran erinnern wo die Mobs waren, so geht es mir jedenfalls darum nutz ich AddOns like QH auch vor 80.
Aber ich geb zu die Zeit mit meinem Pala & meinem Hunter waren schon anders aber da hat das auch noch Spaß gemacht.^^

bevor die Frage kommt: Ich finde die Richtung in die blizzard geht richtig, nun können auch leute mit weniger Zeit & nicht so wahnsinnig tollen Gilden den Content sehen & mit hero + hardmode gibt es auch was für Leute mit höherem Anspruch an den Schwierigkeitsgrad und um auch die sich nun ergebende Frage zu beantworten, ich sehe mich nicht als Casual aber auch nicht als "pro"(kann mal einer ein anderes wort dafür erfinden, das klingt blöd.^^) eher etwas dazwischen.


----------



## Sethia (16. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> @ Sethia
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage: Findest Du WoW zu leicht?



Nein finde ich nicht... es ist okay so wie es ist, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich bei mir durch die AddOns nichts geändert, es ist nur wesentlich entspannter.


----------



## Mitzy (16. April 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Herrausforderung darin, dauernd bei z.B. Satharion zu wipen weil manche Leute zu dumm sind die Wellen zu sehen, dass ist vielleicht für die herrausfordernd aber für mich reine Zeitverschwendung.
> Genauso verhält es sich mit Omen...wie offt scheiterte Sat 3D bei uns wegen einem Vollklops von Mage der sich weigerte omen zu nutzen und dauernd den Tank die Aggro nahm.(eins muss man ihm lassen Schaden konnte er machen war aber zu dumm zu pausieren oder Eisblock zu machen) das ist keine Herrausforderung wenn 23 Leute wipen nur weil einer zu stur ist.
> (…)



Da frag ich mich, wie wir´s zur Classic Zeit geschafft haben, durch 10er Scholo- später 5er Scholo- oder sogar MC zu kommen, ohne irgendein AddOn. Ja, ok, viele „Decurser“ hatten Decursiv, aber sonst… Omen? Recount? DBM? Was möchtest du von mir?!
40 Leute, die spielen konnten und wussten „Hey, wenn ich hier bäm und da bumm und dann römse, und am Ende ZISCH BUMM PENG… Verdammt, warum hab ich aggro?!“- Dinge zaubern Ihnen die Aufmerksamkeit des Bosses her, dann frag ich mich, ob man irgendwas machen sollte… So Studiengänge für Neulinge „Wie spiele ich WoW mal ohne Helfer“… Was nich heißen soll, alle neuen Spieler können nichts- aber leider zu viele.

MC… keine AddOns… Anfangs TS, später kein TS… Das waren Zeiten… *schmacht*… Zumindest war´s damals noch warm, nich wie bei Eiskrone *zitter*!

Und zum anderen, wie schon gesagt wurde- wenn alle jammern „Es ist zu einfach, lol, ich clear Naxx in 2 Stunden und mach dann noch Archa und S3D down, plz mehr content und schwerer lol epics 4 free noobig lol!!!!!“ (wer sich angesprochen fühlt- von mir aus) , dann einfach mal ohne AddOns spielen und sehen, wie schwer es doch gehen kann…. DANN darf man von „skill“ reden. Nicht weil man dank irgendwelchen AddOns in einer Liste ganz weit oben bzw. unten steht.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (16. April 2009)

habe größtenteils nur interfacemodifikation Bartender 4, WIM etc.
Einzige was ich an hilfreiche addons für instanzen habe ist eigentlich Deadly Boss Mods und Omen.

Wer Addons benützt muss selbst entscheiden ob er sie braucht oder nicht. Ich für mein Teil nütze meine addons gern da das WOW-interface mir nicht so ganz zustimmt.


----------



## Intragor (16. April 2009)

Also die sogenannten Raid-Addons, ansonsten nichts.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. April 2009)

nunja, überlebenswichtig sind sie sicher nicht, aber für wichtige klassen, wie tank und heiler trotzdem sehr wichtig. wer sich schonmal 25 leute in den bildschirm gezogen hat, der weiß wie katastrophal das ist. man sieht nämlich nichts mehr. gut zu sehen an dem oben geposteten screen.
omen halten viele für wichtig, seh ich aber gar nicht mal so. irgendwann sollte man schon ein gespür für seinen char haben, und wissen wann man mal besser nen gang zurückschaltet. 

@flakk
alle chars in den bildschirm ziehen, und hoffen man ist einzelheiler^^
als gruppenheiler recht unübersichtlich, aber es geht. hab bis zul aman nur so gespielt


----------



## Scub4 (16. April 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> *Vielleicht offtopic, aber vielleicht auch nicht: Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man ohne Addons im 25er raid heilt?*
> 
> Gibt es von WoW ein aktivierbares Interface oder ne Tastenkombi (oder würde da zB auch die V-Taste reichen?) womit man sich alle 25 Leute einblenden lassen kann um deren HP Stand und Vergiftungen etc zu erkennen? Vielleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht (oder die Standardfunktion vor lauter Addons nicht
> 
> ...



Du kannst im Raid-Fenster die einzelnen Gruppen rausziehen und sie auf deinem UI verteilen wie du willst. Ist im Gegensatz zu Grid aber zu klein, unübersichtlich und sperrig.

Ich selbst benutze neben einigen verschönerungs-Addons eigentlich nur Grid, DBM und Recount, auf die ich aber auch nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## Gwen (16. April 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Ein paar Addons sind ok, aber man darf es einfach nicht überteiben.
> Sowas ist der Horror, wenn man Interface von Guild Wars gewöhnt ist!
> WoW:
> 
> ...




DAS ist wirklich harter Toback!


Mir ist es wichtig, daß meine AddOns einen realen Nutzen haben.
Früher habe ich Aggro nach Gespühr gemacht/vermieden - und irgendwann gemerkt, daß das einfach nicht geht (im Raid schon gar nicht)
---> darum OMEN

Für Erze und andere Sammelmaterialen habe ich ebenfalls auf die gedruckten Karten zurück gegriffen. 
Doch das eeeewige rumblättern, hinreiten und dann ist doch nichts da... nee, das war auch nix auf Dauer.
---> darum GATHERER

Seit WotLK will beinahe jeder wissen wieviel DPS man macht, und wenn man ein wenig den DMG oder Heal ausstoß optimieren will kann man auch schlecht schätzen wo man im Raid steht
---> darum RECOUNT (wenn auch nicht 100% genau)

Irgendwann sind auch die Leistenplätze ausgebucht. Als Freund von Makros, leicht erreichbaren Inventargegenständen und alberner Fundstücke brauchte ich auch mehr Platz
---> darum BARTENDER

und letztendlich finde ich es für meine Twinks extrem entspannend, wenn man nicht nach jeder 2ten Quest buffed.de, das Magazin auf dem Schreibtisch oder sonstwas bemühen muß.
Manche Questtexte sind auch sehr sehr hilfreich mit der Aussage "geh in den Norden und finde heraus was es da geheimnisvolles gibt". Da doch lieber mit Koordinaten/Text.
Wenn ich dann noch mühelos nachschlagen kann wa ein Mob droppt, wo es die Mobs gibt und wo meine Gildenfreundin grade rumstreunt...
---> MOBMAP + CARBONITE

Und alle diese AddOns sind auch noch ABSCHALTBAR! Was will man mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (16. April 2009)

hm also ich benutz normalerweise nur omen

beim twinken manchmal carbonite, aber nur weil ich eh alles schon gemacht hab


----------



## -Azurak- (16. April 2009)

"Ohne Addons, kann ich nicht spielen. (mehr als 10)"

Ich habe zwar mehr als 10 Addons, aber ich kann auch mit 0 Addons spielen.
Ich nutze addons um einiges zu erleichtern, bzw das Interface netter aussehen zu lassen oder meinen Briefkasten besser zu verwalten.

Haben MUSS ich sie net, sie sind einfach nur "nice to have".

Somit habe ich mehr als 5 gewält, da ich ja ohne sie spielen kann =)

Ich kenne aber einige Leute die nachm Patch überhaupt net mehr zocken können, weil sie total auf die Addons angewiesen sind [HealBot z.b...]

Grüße
Ravex


----------



## Ginkohana (16. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich, wie wir´s zur Classic Zeit geschafft haben, durch 10er Scholo- später 5er Scholo- oder sogar MC zu kommen, ohne irgendein AddOn. Ja, ok, viele „Decurser“ hatten Decursiv, aber sonst… Omen? Recount? DBM? Was möchtest du von mir?!
> 40 Leute, die spielen konnten und wussten „Hey, wenn ich hier bäm und da bumm und dann römse, und am Ende ZISCH BUMM PENG… Verdammt, warum hab ich aggro?!“- Dinge zaubern Ihnen die Aufmerksamkeit des Bosses her, dann frag ich mich, ob man irgendwas machen sollte… So Studiengänge für Neulinge „Wie spiele ich WoW mal ohne Helfer“… Was nich heißen soll, alle neuen Spieler können nichts- aber leider zu viele.
> 
> MC… keine AddOns… Anfangs TS, später kein TS… Das waren Zeiten… *schmacht*… Zumindest war´s damals noch warm, nich wie bei Eiskrone *zitter*!
> ...




Alles schön und gut, leider gibt es heute kaum mehr 20 leute in einem 25er die ihre Klasse so beherrschen wie damals.
Aber eins vergisst du, dass kein AddOn das Movement und das Taktikverständniss ersetzen kann ausser es ist ein bot8wovon wir ja nicht reden)
Es kann die Größte Warnung auf dem Schirm kommen, dass man Aggro zieht, wenn man weiter draufholzt ist man tot(und dann auch meist die Gruppe)
oder wenn heigan in die 2. phase geht, wenn du stehen bleibst bist du tot auch wenn du gewarnt wirst.
Skill beschreibt derzeit taktikverständniss, Movement und die Fähigkeit das Beste aus seinem Char zu holen.
ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu damals.
Ich denke wer heute Skill hat, hätte damals auch überlebt & wer heute in den Wellen von Sath stirbt, der wäre damals auch verreckt.

(Content zu leichtfrage siehe weiter oben, hab ich noch reineditiert.)

@Ohne Healbot kann ich nicht heilen

Ich gebs zu, ich kann nicht ohne Healbot heilen, was wohl daran liegt, dass ich seit Anfang an auf Tank geskillt bin und erst seit kurzem in Notfällen umskille.
Zum Tanken nutze ich keine AddOns lediglich ein Makro was mir den Spott vereinfacht.


----------



## neo1986 (16. April 2009)

Oh jetzt wird das benutzen von add ons auch noch als cheaten bezeichenet das finde ich sehr bedenklich wie mansche leute mit diesem begriff um sich werfen -.-


----------



## Plattenbau (16. April 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Addons:

WOW ist was einige Funktionen angeht ein Rohling.

Blizz könnte die Addons selber einbauen, das wäre aber aufwendig, die Addons würden quasi integriert und jeder müsste für sich customizen.

Also wird der Rohling belassen und die Addons fürs Customizing extern belassen. Das Spart Blizz Zeit und den User Nerven beim customize...
Deshalb gibt es Addons

Nix verbotenes, sondern etwas gewünscht praktisches


----------



## SicVenom (16. April 2009)

ich fühl mich als afli-lock total nackt ohne meine addons...
muss immer auf das mobbild starren um die dots oben zu halten


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. April 2009)

also ich kann ohne addons nemmer leben, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
WoW-Matrix sagt ich hab 109 Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (16. April 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Du kannst im Raid-Fenster die einzelnen Gruppen rausziehen und sie auf deinem UI verteilen wie du willst. Ist im Gegensatz zu Grid aber zu klein, unübersichtlich und sperrig.
> (…)



Naja, zu klein würde ich nicht sagen. Wenn Leute was mit den Augen haben, dann hat man damit definitiv ein Problem, aber ansonsten ist es ganz nett. Es hat halt keine so „tollen“ Zusatzfunktionen wie ein AddOn.




Ginkohana schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, leider gibt es heute kaum mehr 20 leute in einem 25er die ihre Klasse so beherrschen wie damals.
> Aber eins vergisst du, dass kein AddOn das Movement und das Taktikverständniss ersetzen kann ausser es ist ein bot8wovon wir ja nicht reden)
> Es kann die Größte Warnung auf dem Schirm kommen, dass man Aggro zieht, wenn man weiter draufholzt ist man tot(und dann auch meist die Gruppe)
> oder wenn heigan in die 2. phase geht, wenn du stehen bleibst bist du tot auch wenn du gewarnt wirst.
> ...



Das mag sein, aber das liegt auch daran, dass es kaum große Taktiken gibt. Naxx 60er Version erforderte damals noch richtig Taktik- jetzt sehe ich davon herzlich wenig. Und ja, ich weiß, es soll nur so zum equippen und spaß haben sein. Aber irgendwie ist es überall so- man muss nich viel machen. Da war sogar Karazhan anspruchsvoller.
Zugegeben, Movement habe ich vergessen. Allerdings, selbst beim „stehen bleiben“ bei Heigan in der 2. Phase, kann man überlegen. Mit meinem Magier hau ich in der Phase drauf- jenachdem wie viel aggro ich habe. Ich weiß, wo ich hinkomme, wenn ich blinzel bzw. ich kann auch schnell genug laufen.
Mit´m Heiler (Pala) heile ich in der Zeit, ohne große Probleme. Zur Not, zugegeben, hab ich da Gottesschild.

Aber, wo ich widersprechen möchte ist, dass die Leute, die heute „skill“ haben, auch damals welchen hätten. Ich habe fast nur „neue“ Leute getroffen (einige hab ich noch bei mir, aus der Classic Zeit), die einfach nicht Zurecht kamen. Du konntest 20x erklären, „ERST Tank dran, DANN Pyroblast, und NICHT Pyroblast, instant Pyroblast und Tank afk- das funktioniert nicht“.
Und selbst wenn sie dann später skill hatten, sie kamen ohne AddOns trotzdem nicht klar. Und ohne, dass jmd. im TS sagte „Runter von der Plattform, 2 Phase“, sind einige DDs oben bei Heigan stehen geblieben und sagten nur im TS „Warum sagt keiner 2. Phase an?!“
Allerdings müsste man „skill“ hierbei wohl auch weiter spezifizieren, denke ich. Ich denke aber trotzdem, dass die Leute damals schlicht mehr skill hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






neo1986 schrieb:


> Oh jetzt wird das benutzen von add ons auch noch als cheaten bezeichenet das finde ich sehr bedenklich wie mansche leute mit diesem begriff um sich werfen -.-



Um zum geratenem tausendsten Mal:



Seawater schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal an alle, die sich so an dem Wort Cheaten aufhängen.Ich habe das Wort *Cheaten* benutzt, um es *überspitzt* auszudrücken. Und das die Addons die das Intreface verändern, nichts damit zu tun haben, sollte doch jedem klar denkenden Mensch auffallen und erkenntlich sein.



Ganz ehrlich- lern lesen bzw. schau dir das Thema an und JAMMER bitte anschließend- danke.


----------



## monthy (16. April 2009)

Ich nutze 21 Addons. Allerdings bei allen Chars unterschiedlich viele, da ich mit manchen noch Lvl usw.

Dabei sind Standardaddons wie Omen aber auch Fishingbuddy welches ich beim Angeln nutze.

Auch Mobinfo finde ich praktisch. Ist eine sehr schöne Datenbank dabei die einem den jeweiligen Drop eines Monsters anzeigt usw.

Am Interface habe ich bei allen Chars garnichts gemacht, da mir das standard UI reicht.

Mfg


----------



## DarkSever (16. April 2009)

Ich nutze auch mind. über 20 Add-Ons. Das meiste dient der Verschönerung, aber wie schon gesagt Deadly Boss Mods und Omen sind z.B. in meiner Gilde schon Pflicht geworden. Wenn man schon die Möglichkeiten mit Add-Ons hat sollte man diese auch nutzen und ja, ohne sie stehe ich ein bischen blöd da... Aber es machta mir auch Spass meine Add-Ons stundenlang anzupassen und zu verschieben bis es passt^^ Klar.. mit dem neuen Patch muss man wieder ständig Add-Ons updaten aber das geht schnell, z.B. mit dem Curse Client. Einfach immer mal reinschauen und auf "Update" klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum neuen Patch muss ich nebenbei sagen: Er hat das Spiel viel besser gemacht. Schwere Bosskämpfe und ich kann jetzt sogar ohne 50g immer zu zahlen auf meine PvP-SKillung switchen und das erhöht enorm den Spassfaktor.


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. April 2009)

Meine Addons sind eigentlich hauptsächlich nur ur UI Verschönerung


----------



## Skarrah (16. April 2009)

Am Anfang hab ich lange Zeit komplett ohne gespielt, weil ich wenig wußte und so viel über Leistungsprobleme des PC und ständiges problematisches Aktualisieren gelesen hatte, da wollte ich nichts riskieren.
Außerdem haben für mich die Schwierigkeiten eines Spieles, die nicht rein technischer (Engine) Natur sind, und eigentlich auch gezwungenermaßen diese, schon immer zur Herausforderung eines Games gehört...
Seit ich auf WoW-Matrix gestoßen bin und dort die Beschreibungen durchgelesen hatte, hab ich's mal riskiert, als Kräuterling fand ich Gatherer interessant und auch nicht in meinem Sinne ''spielverzerrend''.

Über Kurz oder Lang stößt man natürlich auf Auctioneer bzw. Auctinator wenn man viel Zeit im AH verbringt...erleichert ebenfalls nur die Handhabung, also her damit.

Atlas irgendwann, eigentlich wollte ich den Loot sehen können, hab dann aber der Verlockung einer Instanz-Map nicht widerstehen können. Die benutze ich aber genau so oft (oder selten) wie buffed...wenn's gar nicht mehr geht (weil ich grad zu gestresst bin um einen Mob oder einen Weg *noch* ne halbe stunde zu suchen).

Weil ich in WoW als Online Game zu viel zu tun habe im Vergleich zu Solo-Spielen, hab ich mir die Attributszusammenhänge zwar zu Gemüte geführt und könnte sie auch jemandem erklären, aber ingame lass ich mir mittlerweile von RatingBuster anzeigen was ich wissen will.

ArkInventory genehmige ich mir auch, weil ich oft genug zur Bank gereist bin / umgeloggt habe um etwas nachzusehen, also ebenfalls zur Erleichterung der Organisation.

Die Namen der Questhelpers und MobMapps und wie sie alle heißen kenn ich nicht und finds gut so, ich stoße zu oft im Spiel auf die Frage ''Warum spielt der und der überhaupt'' ...immer wenn ich im  /1  entsprechendes lese à la ''Bitte-macht-mir-jemand-was-wo-ich-zu-faul-zu-bin-obwohl-dieses-_selbst-_zu-tun-eigentlich-bedeuten-würde-das-Spiel-zu-_spielen_''.

Jedem das seine, aber so empfinde ich gegenüber den meisten ''Spielmechanik-verändernden'' Add-ons. 

Im Gegensatz zu den '' /1 -_kann mir jemand mal _-Typen''  würde ich zwar keinem Add-on Benutzer, vor allem nicht denen, die im Raid besser (im Sinne von Nützlicher für die Gruppe) sein wollen, vorwerfen, er spiele gar nicht mehr das Spiel, *aber :
* 
a) ich nehme niemanden ernst der die Questtexte nicht liest und einem Pfeil folgt, und
b) ich bin zufrieden damit das ich alle ''Wo und Wie'' - Fragen in der Gilde ohne zu zögern beantworten kann, 
weil ich ALLES gelesen und ALLES _selbst_ gemacht habe.

Und noch etwas...wenn es die Matrix und den berühmten ''Update'' Button nicht gäbe, würde ich das Aktualisieren und das ganze Drumherum niemals freiwillig machen, dann doch lieber die Zeit mit Mob-Suchen verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG an alle.


----------



## Dinquisitor (16. April 2009)

Ich persönlich habe mehr als 20 Addons - wobei wenn man diese genauer betrachtet sich die Reihen derer, die wirklich im Spiel iwo was vereinfachen, deutlich geringer ist, da:

Fürs DKP System das ich als Raidleader nunmal führe diese beiden entfallen:

- CT_Raidtracker 
- GetDKP 

Optische Verbesserung des UI:

- ArcHUD
- ImprovedCamera
- Simple Minimap
- Squeenix
- Ark Inventory
- Dominos
- Parrot
- X-Perl
- Sunn Viewport Art

Vereinfachung von diversen "Nebenkriegsschauplätzen" wie AH, Kräutern usw:

- Gatherer
- Cartographer
- Auctionator
- Atlas
- RatingBuster

Für "Schwanzvergleiche" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Recount

Blieben somit wegen "Vereinfachung des Spiels" nur noch:

- Decursive
- DeadlyBossMods
- Omen

Da beim Spiel weder das Bild überladen ist (vielmehr dank der AddOns fürs "Auge" mal richtig schön aufgeräumt, so dass ich nur unten einen Balken für allen Krimskrams habe und mich da drüber nichts in Hinsicht auf Sicht stört), noch die 3 verbliebenen "Spielvereinfacher" existentiell notwenig sind, sehe ich das pers. als keine Tragödie - im Gegenteil, das Spiel gewinnt dadurch, dass es nicht diese (aus meiner Sicht bissal komische) Standard UI hat noch einiges an Spass und optischem Reiz hinzu.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Kovacs (16. April 2009)

omg früher war alles besser und vor allem viiieeeel schwieriger. da fang ich gleich mal mit den autos an: wer in den 70er ein auto gefahren hat der war noch ein "echter mann", keine servo, kein esp, ein "guter" fahrer brauchte sowas nicht .... GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN

natürlich brauchen wir keine addons (und ja, auch wahr, es gibt sicher einige die mit UND ohne addons schlecht spielen). ich habe selbst bis ca. 1 jahr nach erscheinen bc ausschließlich über standard frame geheilt. geht alles, man war nicht schlechter, alles hat gepasst, ABER

- siehe screenshot oben --> auch ein heiler wollte irgendwann wissen wie eigtl. die instanz aussieht, ich spiele ein spiel und muss weder mir noch einem der "pros" hier beweisen, dass man es auch ohne addon "schaffen kann". und ja, nachdem ich mich durchgerungen habe healbot zu benutzen, es ist entspannter, man sieht was von der instanz und kann auch mal was anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer es nicht versteht im richtigen augenblick auf die richtige taste zu drücken ist auch mit addons verloren, also wovor habt ihr angst? das keiner merkt was für wahnsinnig tolle spieler ihr seid? das merkt man im raid ganz schnell (oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). egal ob mit oder ohne addon.

muss man doch nicht immer so dramatisieren. ist ja so furchtbar wie änderung bergbau, nur noch einmal hacken. was war da ein aufschrei! "FRÜHER war das ein männerberuf" (lol), "alles wird zu einfach" (ja hallo war das schwer bis zu 8x zu klicken statt einmal, ich muss sagen, obwohl ich absoluter rpg freak bin, die zeit kann ich auch rpg-mäßig besser nutzen als auf so einem erzklops rumzudreschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entspannt euch doch mal, ihr seid auch immer noch "echte männer" (oder frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), auch mit addons


----------



## Greshnak (16. April 2009)

Irgendiwe schlechte Antwortmöglichkeiten, ich kann ohne AddOns nicht spielen aber habe nur 2-3.
Also Questtext lesen mach ich nie, weiß gar nicht wie das geht xD.
Carbonite muss wieder gehen will weitrleveln ^^


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

Armer Greshnak, drück dir die Daumen, das es ganz schnell wieder geht und Du wieder zocken kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (16. April 2009)

Hab mich die Tage auch mal selbst an die Nase gefasst und überlegt, ob diese ganzen Addons die ich draufhab wirklich nötig sind....

Und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen: JEIN...

Das Standardinterface bietet mir einfach zu wenig Informationen, bzw die Informationen am falschen platz und unübersichtlich.... Da schätze ich dann schon so kleine Helferlein, die mir da etwas mehr übersicht verschaffen (denke hier an MSCT, Elkanos, Omen, Timer-Addons).... auch mit dem Aktionbardesign und der Funktionalität der Unitframes von Blizz bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden (benutze hier Dominos & Xperl)...

Bin aber dazu übergegangen solche Sachen wie MobMap, Cartographer, Atlas (und Plugins) wieder zu entfernen... Das sind im Endeffekt wirklich nur Spielereien....

Na ja, wie gesagt, man kann sicher auch mit dem Standard-UI spielen, muss das aber nicht machen.... Es gibt ein paar Schwachstellen, die man besser machen kann (siehe z.B. Outfitter / Ratingbuster)


Edit: Schließe mich von der Meinung über Addons ganz Dinquistor an... Genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. April 2009)

also ich hab mehr als 10 addons installiert (ich glaub, sind 15 oder so), allerdings kann ich auch ohne sie spielen, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht hätte. da wir aber gestern alle direkt nach ulduar gegangen sind, musste ich ja notgedrungen so spielen und habs gepackt. 
das einzige, was mich gestört hat, waren die unübersichtlichen blizzard-raidframes. gott sei dank bin ich kein heiler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihilex (16. April 2009)

da fehlt die option:

Ich hab zwischen 10 und 15 aber kann auch ohne^^

so far Nihilex


----------



## Seawater (16. April 2009)

@Greshnak

Auch nichtstun nimmt Zeit in Anspruch, gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (17. April 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> - siehe screenshot oben --> auch ein heiler wollte irgendwann wissen wie eigtl. die instanz aussieht, ich spiele ein spiel und muss weder mir noch einem der "pros" hier beweisen, dass man es auch ohne addon "schaffen kann". und ja, nachdem ich mich durchgerungen habe healbot zu benutzen, es ist entspannter, man sieht was von der instanz und kann auch mal was anklicken
> 
> ...



Naja, der Screenshot von dem Heiler- übertrieben viele AddOns, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er noch großartig irgendwas sieht.
Ich hab alles gesehen- wo ich war- auch ohne AddOns und ohne das wer hopps ging. Das es einfacher ist, weiß jeder.
Ich habe vor nichts Angst, in einem Spiel- Repkosten kann ich mit virtuellem Geld bezahlen und böse Menschen kann ich ignorieren *schmunzel*… Und bei AddOns- nunja, ich will spielen, und nicht ein AddOn für mich spielen lassen. Ich muss nicht beweisen, ob ich gut oder schlecht bin- es reicht mir schon, dass ich in eine Gruppe komme, fragt, ob ich auch der Mitzy bin, und dann sehe ich schon, ob ich nun gekickt werde oder bleiben darf (ich bin so´n neuzeitiges Arschloch, könnte man sagen- ich sag, was ich denke und bleibe der Meinung treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das passt nunmal nich allen).
Ich sage nichts dagegen, wenn Leute AddOns nutzen um zu heilen/ decursen. Gerade bei Heigan ist es einfach nur noch nervend, alle zu decursen.
Aber was ich dann einfach nur blöd finde ist, wenn Leute mit AddOns so gut decursen, wie ein Magier heilt.

Wegen dem Erz- also, ich denke mal, dass war hauptsächtlich so, weil die Ninja- Spacken es dadurch leichter hatten, Erze zu klauen.

Hmmm… Es müsste ein AddON geben, „MensHealth“- das würde ich mir wohl alleine des Namens wegen runterladen und schauen, was das für ein nettes Heiler AddOn ist. Und fragt mich nicht, wie ich drauf komme *Kaffee schlürf und Kopf runterfahr* Wochenende…Wochenende…Wochenende…*schlürf*


Btw. Man sollte evtl. mal genauer festlegen, was mit „AddOn“ (bztw. Mod) gemeint ist. AddOns wie „Outfitter“ oder schon eher „HealBot“. Sprich, AddOns, die seine Klasse vereinfachen, oder AddOns, wodurch etwas außerhalb eines Kampfes konfortabler wird- oder lustiger (like SpeakIn Spell)


----------



## Phenyl19 (19. April 2009)

Ich hab X-Perl und Bongos und mob map.
Letzteres benutzt ich aber eigentlich nur wenn ich bei ner quest wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## Genker (19. April 2009)

Irgendwie versteh ich den Sinn des letzten Punktes net...

Was hat die Menge an Addons die man benutzt mit dem Können des Spielers zu tun?
Oder steh ich grad auf der Leitung?


----------



## Phash (19. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Halloa liebe WoW- Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet, weil ich mal wissen möchte, wie ihr das mit den Addons so handhabt.
> Immer wenn ein Patch ansteht, fällt mir nämlich ganz extrem auf, wie wichtig es doch wohl für viele ist, dass die Addons schnellst möglich wieder laufen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr bedenklich.
> ...


Ich spiele seit der wow - beta und ich spiele seit der Zeit mit Addons


Addons die mir helfen mir zu merken, welche allies böse waren(vanaskos), wo es welche rohstoffe gibt(gatherer), welche loots von welchen mobs gedroppt werden(atlasloot). Dann noch verschiedene, bessere Leisten (bt4) Unitframes um den Raid und die Gruppe besser im Blick zu haben (xperl), eine FuBar um alles mögliche im Blick zu haben, einen ClosetGnome, der mir meine Klamotten zurechtlegt, eine Auktionsübersicht, bessere Taschen, die automatisch thematisch sortiert werden und in denen man suchen kann

und und und... ich hab momentan laut wowmatrix 168 Addons installiert *lol* - aber wowmatrix hält die alle aktuell. Rockt das teil


----------



## Tántárár (19. April 2009)

Ich benutz Dominos zum verschieben der einzelnen Leisten, MoveAnything, da ich meine HP-Anzeige immer gerne in der Mitte hab und ChatMOD.^^

Und ansonsten hab ich noch Omen,Recount,Bigwigs und Atlas Loot.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (19. April 2009)

Ich nutze momentan schätzungsweise 150 Addons und bin zufrieden damit und ja ohne könnte ich nicht mehr, nur die Leistungseinbußen bzw. lange Ladezeiten sind manchmal nervig.


----------



## lokker (19. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr bedenklich.



Wieso bedenklich? Ist doch nur ein Spiel, ich gestalte mir mein Interface nun mal so wie es mir auch Spaß macht.


----------



## rocktboyy (19. April 2009)

Ich könnte auch ohne addons überleben


----------



## Darussios (19. April 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Ich nutze momentan schätzungsweise 150 Addons und bin zufrieden damit und ja ohne könnte ich nicht mehr, nur die Leistungseinbußen bzw. lange Ladezeiten sind manchmal nervig.



Nutzt du alle 150 aktiv? Es sind also alle 150 an?
Entweder du hast nen sau starken Rechner und bist ein abartiger Zocker, denn keiner braucht 150 oder du willst alle verarschen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (19. April 2009)

Hm Hexer ohne Dot Addon wird eng ^^ nutze X Perl , Recount Omen(Hexer ohne Omen geht auch garnicht ^^)

Arkinventory für Taschen und Xloot ansonsten Leisten sind Standart

Sexy Map weils schöner aussieht ^^


----------



## RVorg (19. April 2009)

Also Ich persönlich kann mit und ohne AddOns spielen.
Da Ich des öfteren noch auf den Computern von Freunden spiele, bin ich also in Übung mit dem Standard UI zu spielen.

Trotzdem gibt es für mich AddOns die für mich einfach dazu gehören.
Beispiele sind da natürlich wieder mal Omen, DBM, oRA2 und Recount.

Der Rest der AddOns die ich habe (bis zu einem Spitzenwert von 186 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dienen einfach dem Ein-/ausblenden von Frames, Verschieben der Minimap oder Actionbars und Verändern von Anzeigen (Buffs).

Ich versuche immer wenn ich mir ein UI bastel (ca. 1-4mal im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darauf zu achten das es übersichtlich bleibt, trotzdem erleichtert mir (DD) das Spiel in keinster Weise. Ob meine Leisten da sind wo Blizz sie hingepackt hat oder ob sie 5mal so groß/klein irgendwo halb ausm Bildschirm raushängen, hauptsache ist das man selber damit besser klarkommt. Und das ist die einzigste Spielerleichterung!


----------



## Muahdib (19. April 2009)

Nun wenn man bedenkt was Blizzard schon für sachen von den Addonentwicklern nach und nach Integriert hat 
kann keiner mehr sagen er spiele ohne Addons ^^ .


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (19. April 2009)

Ich benutze eigentlich nur Addons die mir das Interface verbessern. Von sachen wie Healbot lass ich die Finger, auch AddOns die mir anzeigen wann welcher spell procct (Hot Streak vom mage zum Beispiel) find ich dumm. Ich will ja schließlich selber noch spielen.
Natürlich sind Aggrometer havetos sofern man seine Aggro nicht einschätzen kann.


----------



## Phash (19. April 2009)

150 addons hat man schnell zusammen - nicht jeder char braucht jedes addon (bsp: PallyPower oder KittyMana) 

die 150 addons sind auch ein wenig übertrieben - da zum Beispiel  DeadlyBossMods in dieser Rechnung schon gut 10-15 Addons in einem ist

und ohne addons zocken? Never!

klar ginge es, aber es is weit nervigerm unübersichtlicher und stressiger - somit spaßloser


----------



## Bodog (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich benutze weit mehr als 10 Addons [Um genau zu sein glaube ich 50-60]
Addons machen das Interface so vielseitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## LordKlobb (19. April 2009)

hm ich stimm den meisten hier zu , ohne addon ginge ga nich.

also absoluter standart sind ja omen Bigwigs, xperl etc.... die machn einfach das gruppenspiel übersichtlicher = verbessern es

die ui schnörkeleien etc sind in erster linie schon fast zum hobbx mutiert^^ hab gern ein auffgeräumtes, übersichtlichs interface, welches mir aber die ganzen infos bietet die ich brauch oder mir gern anzeigen lass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 luxus halt.

questhelper hilft mir vor allem twinks schnell hochzuziehn, wobei ich doch das ding meistens aushab.


Nur was sich in meinem interface ordner garantiert niemals finden lässt is son kack penisvergleich-o-meter...
*vermiss-die-zeit-vor-dem-großen-Dp`s-Wah(sinn)*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. April 2009)

Mir fehlt eine Antwort.... Ick nutze viele addons... aber sie sind nicht überlebenswichtig... Die meisten sind einfach nur praktisch:
Addons, die die taschen zu einer zusammenfügen und die Items sotieren.
SO was wie Outfiter auch sehr praktisch, erspart klickerei
Addons um die Actionbars zu verschieben oder zu gestallten, genauso wie die anderen Interface Objekte.
Addons, die Castzeiten, Cooldowns, Proccs und weiteres anzeigen, warnen, größer darstellen sind für eine perfektion seines eigenen Spielkönnens sehr hilfreich.
Addons, die das AH im Auge behalten, Stats auf Items vergleichen, umrechnen und vorschläge für andere Items machen, die schon gesehn wurden sind nichts verrufliches.
Sämtliche Datenbank addons und solche, die Daten sammeln (das bekannte schwanz-o-meter oder omen) tragen ebenfalls zur optimierung der eigenen Spielweise beiträgt.
Addons, wie Questhelper sind bedenklich, denn dadurch wird das Spiel zu einem etwas stupidem Abfarmen... (achtung eigene meinung, auch ich habe eine kurze zeit (1 woche) solches genutzt)
Addons, die Bossfähigkeiten ankündigen, hmm da sollte jeder seine eigene Meinung zu haben, ich nutzte sie nicht, denn es ist spannender es selber zu timen und vllt spontan darauf zu reagieren.


Joa ich nutzte recht viele addons, aber ich könnte auch ohne leben... manche sachen erfordern dann einfach mehr klicks und zeit.


----------



## ReWahn (19. April 2009)

wie willst du komplexe encounter ohne addons wie zB grid heilen?
addons machen vor alem das zusammenspiel im raid wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

also ich habe mehr als 5 addons und muss auch sagen, dass ich ohne gar nicht richtig spielen könnte.
zumindest nicht professionell. xD
allein fürs raiden braucht man ja z.B. bigwigs und omen.
dann hab ich mein interface mit X Pearl, Bartender und eepanels gestaltet... 
weils einfach übersichtlicher ist und ich damit 3 fach so gut spielen kann, wie mit dem standart interface.
für arena dann proximo, ohne gehts ja gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann Atlas Loot, damit man weiß, was dropt oder sehen kann, was man für die ganzen enchants benötigt...
outfiter, und und und. xD 
kann gar nicht alle aufzählen.


----------



## Toraka' (19. April 2009)

Ich spiele meist mit standardinterface, evtl. ArkInventory (echt praktisch, da man so questitems, benutzbares usw in der grossen Tasche ordnen kann und somit auch leichter verkaufen)
jo, Bejeweled türlich, echt praktisch...Quizbot, ein selbst gebasteltes (beta, kommt vermutlich gar net öffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...und noch ein spieleaddon, womit man einfach mit den anderen spielen kann...sonst nix


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. April 2009)

Muha, ich habe kein einziges  Addon >.<


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Muha, ich habe kein einziges  Addon >.<


und was machst du in WoW?


----------



## m1chel (19. April 2009)

paar die einen im Raid unterstützen wie Grid.
aber hauptsächlich spielkram wie musicplayer, chatter und andere die keine große Hilfe sind


----------



## Lefrondon (19. April 2009)

Ich besitze eine Menge AddOns, komme allerdings auch super ohne sie klar (Habe eine woche ohne gespielt). Allerdings finde ich ein schönes UI einfach ansprechender. Ich benutze folgende Addons:

-atlasloot
-Bagnon
-ButtonFacade + Jede Menge Skins
-Cartographer
-ClassTimer
-Deadly Boss Mods + Burning Crusade Mods
-Grid
-ItemPriceTooltip
-MonkeyBuddy
-MonkeyClock
-Omen
-PitBull
-Prat
-Quartz
-RatingBuster
-Recount
-SatrinaBuffFrame
-SexyMap
-SharedMedia
-Tiptac


----------



## Liberiana (19. April 2009)

Ich hab 1-5 AddOns, die da wären:
-Spartan UI
-Bartender 4
-Pally Power
-Sexy Minimap
-Deadly Boss Mods

Also 3 für ein schöneres UI, und 2 um das Raiden leichter.

Ohne Add Ons könnte ich auch spielen, aber mit ist es schöner.

zu machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal ein Screen, damit ihrs seht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Lefrondon (19. April 2009)

Ich besitze eine Menge AddOns, komme allerdings auch super ohne sie klar (Habe eine woche ohne gespielt). Allerdings finde ich ein schönes UI einfach ansprechender. Ich benutze folgende Addons:

-atlasloot
-Bagnon
-ButtonFacade + Jede Menge Skins
-Cartographer
-ClassTimer
-Deadly Boss Mods + Burning Crusade Mods
-Grid
-ItemPriceTooltip
-MonkeyBuddy
-MonkeyClock
-Omen
-PitBull
-Prat
-Quartz
-RatingBuster
-Recount
-SatrinaBuffFrame
-SexyMap
-SharedMedia
-Tiptac


----------



## Nano4Life (19. April 2009)

Ich nutze mehrere add-ons aber eigentlich sind die alle relativ unwichtig und es wäre nicht sehr dramatisch, wenn sie weg wären.

x-loot, altoholic, bagnon, critline, tom tom


----------



## BlaXXuN88 (19. April 2009)

Bei mir sieht es wohl wie bei den meisten aus. 5-10 Addons sind bei mir auch immer an.
Einige zur Verschönerung des Interfaces, andere für Info´s like Atlas/loot.
Inzwischen fürs twinken auch Questhelper, da ich inzwischen einfach zu faul bin die doch 
langen Texte von Quests durchzulesen.
Ansonsten fürs raiden grid, pally power, omen, recount^^
Ich sehe darin kein cheaten, weil durch die Addons kein boss schneller down geht, deine eigenen Werte nicht verändert werden usw.

Grüße


----------



## Zefrion (19. April 2009)

ich muss sagen ich staune auch immer wieda wieviele ich hab, un teilweise weiß ich auchnichmehr was welches macht XD

trotzdem hab ich für "Ich habe mehr als fünf Addons!" gestimmt, ich hab zwar bestimmt locker 15 allerdings sollt ichs auch ohne schaffen

mfg,
Zefrion


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. April 2009)

Ich hab nur questhelper das reicht dann auch zum größten Teil


----------



## Larmina (19. April 2009)

Also ich hab Atlasloot, Flag RSP (Rollenspieladdon), Outfitter (Zu faul immer die Klamotten manuell zu suchen), Fishing buddy, Minimap coords und ein Addon das mir die Verkaufspreise von Items anzeigt.. das wars dann und ich find das hat mit Spielvereinfachung wenig zu tun
Was mir NIE auf den Rechner kommen wird ist ein Questhilfeaddon, dann wird mir alles zu einfach


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2009)

Jeder wie er halt mag.
Ich selber spiele zwar auch mit etlichen AddOns - but so what - wayne ...

Dennoch ist das hier nun wiedermal das Xte Topic zu einem mittlerweile völlig ausgelutschen Thema.

armes Forum ...
Und da wundert sich so Mancher, daß das Forum von zeit zu zeit laggt ....

greetz


----------



## Larmina (19. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Jeder wie er halt mag.
> Ich selber spiele zwar auch mit etlichen AddOns - but so what - wayne ...
> 
> Dennoch ist das hier nun wiedermal das Xte Topic zu einem mittlerweile völlig ausgelutschen Thema.
> ...


Besser so ein Thread als die anderen Varianten: 
-Flamethread
-Phishing mit albernen Mountangeboten
-Pornos auf YoutuPe <--mein besonderer Anwärter auf den Titel "Dümmster TE"
-Threads mit unverständlichem Eingangspost


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2009)

Seit WotLK bin ich recht minimalistisch was Addons angeht, aus zwei Gründen : Ich hatte einfach keine Lust schon wieder eine neue UI zu bauen wie ich sie davor bei meinem Pala hatte und weil man als Schurke einfach auch nicht so viele Addons braucht - Übersichtlichkeit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Atm hab ich 4 Addons: Omen, BigWigs, IceHUD und Recount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Seit WotLK bin ich recht minimalistisch was Addons angeht, aus zwei Gründen : Ich hatte einfach keine Lust schon wieder eine neue UI zu bauen wie ich sie davor bei meinem Pala hatte und weil man als Schurke einfach auch nicht so viele Addons braucht - Übersichtlichkeit ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Recount ist als Schurke natürlich Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (19. April 2009)

ich spiele ebenfalls ohne addons.
erstend denke ich, wie du, dass addons das spiel unnötig vereinfachen.
wer mit addons spielt, tut dies nur aus bequemlichkeit, weil er faul ist, oder 
des sieges willen, weil er sonst bestimmte sachen NICHT schafft.
das ist für mich eine art cheating.

und zum thema pflicht-addons:
aggro ist ja sowieso nun eingebaut- wenns gelb ist, hält
man sich nen bisschen zurück... wer als heiler aggro zieht, kann sowieso nichts dafür,
und mittlerweile sind die tanks so gebufft in sacvhen aggro, dass eh kaum noch was schiefgeht.
fähigkeiten von bossen sagt man einmal kurz vorher an, oder guckt selber wann sie sind-
z.B. alle 30sec aufladungswechsel- kann man alles ohne probleme selber hinbekommen.


----------



## kthxbye (19. April 2009)

Ich find deine Auswahl bedenklich o.O

Anhand der Anzahl festzumachen, ob man ohne AddOns nichmehr spielen kann.
Wenn ich 4 AddOns nutze, die lediglich zur Information dienen, bin ich dann abhängiger als jemand der nur HealBot hat, ohne diesen seinen Char aber quasi löschen könnte?

Genau so sieht es bei mir nämlich aus... ich habe viele AddOns, aber alle nur welche, die mein Interface übersichtlicher gestalten bzw. zur Information dienen.

Atlas z.B. hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss aufs Spielen, genauso wie Recount.
Als Hexer seine 20 verschiedenen Pets, Gesundheitssteine, Buffs und blah in der Leiste zu haben ist grässlich.
Per Necrosis hab ich eine kleine Kugel in der Ecke, über der ich die Spells ausführen kann, die man nicht oft brauch, trotzdem aber jederzeit Griffbereit sein müssen (Begleiter und Steine).

Von AddOns, die das Spiel zu sehr erleichtern halte ich garnichts..
Zu BC musste ich als Healpala mit HealBot immer nur auf nen Feld klicken was grad blinkt... das hat mit WoW nichtsmehr zu tun und war einfach langweilig.. also hab ichs am selben Tag wieder gelöscht.

Also zur Frage: Ich habe viele AddOn, aber am Patchday fiel mir erst nach Stunden auf, dass sie nicht aktiv waren, weil ich sie zum Spielen nicht brauche.

mfg


----------



## Sobe1 (19. April 2009)

112 addons, wobei viele ja nur module eines addons sind.

Ohne Spielen?  

1. Sehen die Standart Frames und Bilder total doof aus^^  Viel zu groß alles...
2. Bin ich Heiler und hätte gern den ganzen raid schön im Blick mit paar zusatzinfos.
3. Berufaddons machen so einiges komfortabler.
4. QuestTracker sind auf angenehm, dann muss man nicht immer im Inventar nach q items suchen oder wieviel hatte man jetzt bei ner Unterbrechung?
5. gerade über mir gesehen: Atlas und Atlasloot ect, Recount hab ich auch einfach um mal zugucken. Keine Angst, bin ja Heiler...
Muss aber sagen das mir die ersten Tage nachm Patchday das alles Wurscht ist. Irgendwann geht alles wieder.

PS: Das Addon Smartmount (wählt ein zufälliges mount aus- lässt sich aber konfigurieren) ist das beste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich lese generell alle Questtexte oder einfach Texte von NPCs die eigentlich nicht Spielrelevant sind.


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Recount ist als Schurke natürlich Pflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. April 2009)

Sobe schrieb:


> PS: Das Addon Smartmount (wählt ein zufälliges mount aus- lässt sich aber konfigurieren) ist das beste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hört sich interessent an werd ich mir mal holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (19. April 2009)

wer nix kann brauch viele Addons


----------



## Cybereule (19. April 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> wer nix kann brauch viele Addons



wer nix schreib richtig tuhen kann brauch wiel nahsitzn

b2t: Ich nutze nur 3 Addons, oRA2,Omen und Bigwigs


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Soni schrieb:


> früher ging es auch ohne oder?
> 
> blizzard macht wow=einfacher=Zu einfach das ganze spiel
> 
> Die addons machen wow=einfach=Mann brauch kein skill mehr


*WENN ES SO SCHWER IST WEINT IHR DOCH AUCH ALLE RUM!!!*


----------



## Karuna (19. April 2009)

Da fehlt definitv der Punkt:

Ich könnte ohne AddOns - will aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (19. April 2009)

Ich benutze eigentlich nur Komfort-Addons, aber nichts, was das Spielgefühl entscheidend verändert. Sicher laufen bei mir für die Schlachtzüge unterstützende Addons, aber ohne könnte ich auch spielen.

Questen mache ich auf die von Blizzard vorgesehene Tour, weil spätestens nach dem vierten Mal weiß ich ziemlich gut, was wo zu tun ist. Da braucht man dann keine Helferlein mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte meine Paladose tatsächlich mal die Heilschiene fahren, muss die Gruppe sich darüber im Klaren sein, das ich auch das nur im Standardinterface machen werden. Dafür Addons installieren werde ich mir schwer überlegen.


----------



## refra (19. April 2009)

also ich hab:
omen
cartographer
dominos
recount
Bigwigs
Grid
und WIM
naja...ohne WIM, Recount könnte ich...ohne Grid eig auch aber mein Twink is ja heiler xD
was ich aber echt hasse sind questhelper undso...ich lese eig jeden questtext und wenn ein neuer patch kommt..naja ein beispiel:
eiskrone beim turnier:
"WO IST KNAPPE DAVID????"
"wo sind hier den verdammt nochmal diese steinblöcke die man sprengen muss?? -.-"
und so weiter....


----------



## Nasiria (19. April 2009)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht kontrollieren kannst wieviel dir noch fehlt bis du die Aggro vom Tank geballert hast und dich nicht reduzieren kannst,
> kannst du dadurch auch ganz schnell mal im Dreck liegen und schlimmstenfalls einen Wipe auslösen und das aus purer Ignoranz Addons gegenüber.



Also wenn man einen anständigen Tank hat ist es mal recht unmöglich da über die Aggro rüber zu kommen, würde ich einmal behaupten. Da muss man es schon mit allen Mitteln drauf anlegen, und dafür braucht man keine Addons.

Ich benutze soweit selbst aber auch nur Ui-Addons, welche allesamt nicht wirklich nötig sind... es ist halt einfach praktischer, wenn man die Maus über ein Symbol hält und dann eine Taste drückt, an die die Fähigkeit gebunden werden soll, als wenn man nun die Leiste auszählt und dann bei Tastenbelegung nun was einträgt.
Aber manche Addons sind einfach gesagt nur Cheats... Decursive ist da das beste Beispiel, Blizz versucht es zu unterdrücken bei WoW, aber die Macher wählen immer andere Lücken aus. Und damit muss man wirklich nichtsmehr machen, sondern nurnoch auf einer Taste rumhacken, den Rest macht es alleine. Viele Heileraddons sind ja auch so, dass man dann eben eine von drei Tasten drückt, womit entweder dann Kreis der Heilung, Große Heilung oder Blitzheilung gemacht wird, je nachdem, welche Priorität man dem Addon vorschreibt, wo es zuerst heilen soll. So macht das Spiel doch auch keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr, wenn man auf ein paar Knöpfen rumdrückt und nichtmehr nachdenken muss, wo man nun wie etwas anwendet.


----------



## Mitzy (20. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Recount ist als Schurke natürlich Pflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee, dass BÄM- AddOn mit /yell Einstellung ist Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich dann an den Puppen proben, in einer möglichst "voll belegten" HAuptstadt



Anduris schrieb:


> *WENN ES SO SCHWER IST WEINT IHR DOCH AUCH ALLE RUM!!!*



Schonmal zur Classic Zeit MC oder BWL ohne TS und AddOns gemacht? Dann weißte was schwer ist... Wobei, AQ40 war auch mit TS schon schwierig *grübel*


----------



## Gnorfal (20. April 2009)

> Sicherlich werden Addons sehr häufig angepriesen und der Neueinsteiger vielleicht dazu verleitet sich gewisser Addons zu bedienen, doch ist das wirklich der richtige Weg, den man da einschlägt bzw. eingeschlagen hat?



Warum nicht sich das Spielerleben etwas vereinfachen?

<-mehr als 10 Addons

Benutzt der TE etwa keine kleinen Helferlein?O_o
Was im RL Gang & Gebe ist, muss man doch in nem Spiel nicht runtermachen....


----------



## Lintflas (20. April 2009)

Ja, ich wundere mich manchmal auch warum einige Leute bis zu 20 Addons installiert haben. Das meiste ist eh Spielerei.
Aber es gibt auch bei mir die typischen Addons, ohne de ich nicht mehr leben will:

Xperl - (ohne ist doof)) 
MetaMap - (übersichtlicher als die normale Map)
Atlasloot - (nicht unbedingt nötig, aber praktisch)
Decursive - (absolut notwendig weil megapraktisch!)
Omen - (nicht mehr wirklich notwendig, wird aber immer noch verlangt)

Alles andere halte ich für überflüssig. Jedenfalls vermisse ich ansonsten nichts.


----------



## Mitzy (20. April 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> (...)
> Was im RL Gang & Gebe ist, muss man doch in nem Spiel nicht runtermachen....



Naja, ich denke, es machen Leute- wie ich z.B.- nur "runter", weil es einerseits an jeder Ecke heißt "lol, Content easy clear und epic sind 4free!!"- aber dann mit zig Mods spielen, und sich alles dadurch vereinfachen. Aber heulen, der Content ist zu einfach.


----------



## Sethia (20. April 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Aber manche Addons sind einfach gesagt nur Cheats... Decursive ist da das beste Beispiel, Blizz versucht es zu unterdrücken bei WoW, aber die Macher wählen immer andere Lücken aus. Und damit muss man wirklich nichtsmehr machen, sondern nurnoch auf einer Taste rumhacken, den Rest macht es alleine. Viele Heileraddons sind ja auch so, dass man dann eben eine von drei Tasten drückt, womit entweder dann Kreis der Heilung, Große Heilung oder Blitzheilung gemacht wird, je nachdem, welche Priorität man dem Addon vorschreibt, wo es zuerst heilen soll. So macht das Spiel doch auch keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr, wenn man auf ein paar Knöpfen rumdrückt und nichtmehr nachdenken muss, wo man nun wie etwas anwendet.



Egal ob mit oder ohne AddOn... wenn du als Heiler net nachdenkst oder vorrausschauend castest liegt die Gruppe wohl im Dreck. Im übrigen drücken alle Klasse irgendwo ein paar Knöpfchen, auch ein AddOn sagt dir da nicht welchen du nehmen sollst, musst oder kannst.


----------

